# Toddler waking at 4am for the day!



## hedgehogs4 (Aug 22, 2008)

I was hoping to get some suggestions on how to get my 2yo DS sleep longer in the morning. His bedtime is 8pm and DH or I put him to sleep in our bed and we move him to his crib when we go to bed (I have a 3 month old we also cosleep with and only a queen size bed). Ds is definitely tired at bedtime. When he wakes up DH takes him to the next room and they sleep together until they wake up-ds has been nightweaned since 14mos. DS has begun consistently waking between 4 and 4:30am - cheerfully - for the past 3 weeks. DS is bright eyed and bushy tailed but DH is starting to look like a grumpy zombie. :yawning:

Oh, DS naps for about 2 hours and goes down @ 10am.

I would appreciate any and all suggestions!


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

What happens if you make him stay in bed? I don't let DS get up before say 6am. I just keep lying him down next to me and I'll offer him a drink (he rarely takes it) and tell him about our day and cuddle. But I won't let him get up. I guess I'd have to if he kept crying though. But he never has.


----------



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

Maybe he just really doens't need that much sleep... have you tried keeping him up for another hour?

I know if my son went to bed at 8 every night I'd have the same problem.. he just doesn't sleep that long in one stretch.

Maybe try shifting is whole schedule by and hour?


----------



## FullMetalMom (Aug 27, 2008)

My dd got up at 4:30am for 5 months when she was younger. I just really think she didn't need so much sleep. If you think about it, that's 8.5 hours of sleep at once. Now that she older she sleep 'til 6am. Some kids just really don't need that much sleep. Sorry, I know it really sucks, but you could try trying to shift his schedule to staying up longer at night. Good luck.


----------

